# Critique apache



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

he's an excellent jumper for the most part. His knees are nice and snapped up and even. He has a lovely jump.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok last time I gave crtique I got blasted so I'll try to remain civil..  

I agree with Rani he's a very good jumper. 

The first picture you are overjumping, your legs are back and your heels are up. Atleast your going with the flow

The second you look tonnes better although your legs are back and your heels are up


P.S _ I adore the pink saddle cloth and bandages


----------



## griffytateylove (Mar 5, 2007)

wow what a nice horse. he's very snappy and a cute jumper. he jumps a little flat and isnt too round, but he is a really nice horse!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

VERY cute horse!!! the rider looks like an effective rider, however i think her stirrups are a good two or three holes too long. in the first pic she is jumping ahead of her horse, in the second she looks a little left behind, so she needs to work on staying w/ her horse and letting him jump up to her. with just a little work this horse and rider look like they could go far  good luck!


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

okay in the first picute it looks as if she is going over the pommel, i do that too sometimes* and trying to fix it :roll: BUT its a BADD habbit to get into people!! DONT do it  But otherwise just practice with your legs staying at the girth and the horse looks real nice!!!

shannon and pepper<3


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone like apache?


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

This horse looks like a very capable jumper, but I like to see a little more scope on a hrose that jumps this height. He is a very nice horse though, from what I can see. In one of the picks he is uneven, but he makes up for it in the other picture, it could have just been the timing of the picture. The rider looks very loose int he tack. The stirrup length she has now is OK for flat work, but she needs to shorten them a whole or two when she jumps. Lots and lots and lots of no stirrup work for this rider. Her leg is very loose over these big fences. Try and work at leasst twice a week without stirrups, this will help improve her leg. To help with over jumping, stick her on a lunge line on a trustworthy horse, and have her ride with her eyes closed and arms out. Start just walking and trotting first, then move to the canter when she is comfortable. When she has mastered that, start over X's and small verticals. If you do this eith your eyes closed and arms out, it forces you to go with your horse and not over two-point. When you two point, you should be just bending at your hip and lifting your butt out of the saddle a few inches. Her back is relatively nice, it has a slight arch to it. She is kind of over releasing a little bit. You want to give your horse his head, but you also want some contact to remain so you have control upon landing. Equitation flaws and all, she looks like a very capable rider. She needs to correct these flaws though. Good equitation, no matter what discipline you ride, is the key to effective riding.


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep the first pick youâ€™re riding his neck and the next pic youâ€™re riding the loin and your legs are loosey goosey.

I'm impressed with your horse as he is working very very hard jumping with you in the wrong positions.


Da Moose has a good suggestion..


> ...ride with her eyes closed and arms out...


Just as a blind person feels another persons face to get an idea of what they look like you too can connect with your horseâ€™s actions by someone lounging your horse while you ride him and close your eyes; feel his movement. If your nervous to do this start out with him just walking to get your balance in your mind and then gradually move to a trot and then a canter and then cavallettie and so on. Not necessarily in one day though, but you can if you feel confident enough


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep the first pick youâ€™re riding his neck and the next pic youâ€™re riding the loin and your legs are loosey goosey.

I'm impressed with your horse as he is working very very hard jumping with you in the wrong positions.


Da Moose has a good suggestion..


> ...ride with her eyes closed and arms out...


Just as a blind person feels another persons face to get an idea of what they look like you too can connect with your horseâ€™s actions by someone lounging your horse while you ride him and close your eyes; feel his movement. If your nervous to do this start out with him just walking to get your balance in your mind and then gradually move to a trot and then a canter and then cavallettie and so on. Not necessarily in one day though, but you can if you feel confident enough


----------

